# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  سيارة الامير الوليد بن طلال .. 1000 دولار لكي تلمسها  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## دوداييف

سيارة الامير الوليد بن طلال .. 1000 دولار لكي تلمسها الى كل من يريد لمس هذه السيارة وهي من ممتلكات الامير الوليد بن طلال , عليه دفع 1000 دولار مقابل ذلك . ولكي لا نطيل عليكم الحديث . سعر السيارة 4,8 مليون دولار .. وهي مرصعة بالالماس , وهي قامت بجولة عروضات في معارض عالمية .

----------


## ehabbb

مش عارف ليه الصور مش بتظهر عندى ..   على العموم جزاك الله خير يا دوداييف

----------


## أسامه عبده

. شكرا لك دوداييف على المواضيع الحلوة   أنا أعرف إنك ناقل الموضوع وليس لك ذنب ، ولكن أعتقد المعلومات هذه غير دقيقه ، لعدة أسباب ،  أولا إن كل شيء غالي أصبح ينسب للوليد بن طلال ، ولو تسمع الاشاعات اللي عندنا في السعودية تموت من الضحك  ثانيا : السياره هذه شفت صورتها من أكثر من سنة ، ومن موقع معتمد ولم يتم نسبتها مطلقا للوليد  ثالثا : قضية لمس السياره ب1000 دولار مستحيل تدخل العقل ، لأن واحد دافع 4 ونص مليون راح يجمع من الناس 1000 دولار ، وبعدين مين اللي هيدفع الف دولار عشان يلمس سياره   شكرا لك على الموضوع ، ومعليش طبعا انا ما اقصدك ولا بكلمة لأنك ناقل للموضوع ، لكن بصراحه طفشت من مواضيع الوليد ، آخر اشاعه انه كان في السوق الفلاني يوزع فلوس على الناس  :Ohmy:   وفقك الله

----------


## faissal

> . شكرا لك دوداييف على المواضيع الحلوة   أنا أعرف إنك ناقل الموضوع وليس لك ذنب ، ولكن أعتقد المعلومات هذه غير دقيقه ، لعدة أسباب ،  أولا إن كل شيء غالي أصبح ينسب للوليد بن طلال ، ولو تسمع الاشاعات اللي عندنا في السعودية تموت من الضحك  ثانيا : السياره هذه شفت صورتها من أكثر من سنة ، ومن موقع معتمد ولم يتم نسبتها مطلقا للوليد  ثالثا : قضية لمس السياره ب1000 دولار مستحيل تدخل العقل ، لأن واحد دافع 4 ونص مليون راح يجمع من الناس 1000 دولار ، وبعدين مين اللي هيدفع الف دولار عشان يلمس سياره   شكرا لك على الموضوع ، ومعليش طبعا انا ما اقصدك ولا بكلمة لأنك ناقل للموضوع ، لكن بصراحه طفشت من مواضيع الوليد ، آخر اشاعه انه كان في السوق الفلاني يوزع فلوس على الناس   وفقك الله

  
عطيني عنوان السوق اخي ابو عاصم  
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بيوزع فلوس ببلاش

----------


## فهد الكويت

والله العظيم  لو يعطيني مليون دولار على ان اسلم علية ماكنت افكر امد ايدي واحطها في ايدة
وهو سبب رئيسي في خراب ودمار الشباب المسلم عن طريق قنواتة الهابطة 
التي تدعو الزنى وقلة الادب بين الشباب والبنات 
وبالاخير يقول انة رجل اقتصادي ذكي يعرف طريق التجارة الله يهدية ويبارك فية ويبعده ع هذي الامور الغبية الي يفعلها

----------


## ahmed taha

الوليد مسام في شركه هيونداي 
وبانسبه هو كان عنده سياره مرسيدس من زمن
بس لما اسنثمر في شركه هيونداي استخدم سياره هيونداي
هذه معلومه من كتاب الوليد

----------


## عبدالمجيد احمد

السياره ملك لشركة مجوهرات ورفضت بيعها رغم العروض الكثيره 
وممنوع اللمس نهائيا لو تدفع 10 الاف دولار  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## PiPBoY

> سيارة الامير الوليد بن طلال .. 1000 دولار لكي تلمسها الى كل من يريد لمس هذه السيارة وهي من ممتلكات الامير الوليد بن طلال , عليه دفع 1000 دولار مقابل ذلك . ولكي لا نطيل عليكم الحديث . سعر السيارة 4,8 مليون دولار .. وهي مرصعة بالالماس , وهي قامت بجولة عروضات في معارض عالمية .

 لماذا كل هذا البذخ والتبذير 
سيأل الانسان عن اربع (( منها ... وعن ماله ممن اكتسبه وفيم انفقه 
اللهم عافينا

----------

